
Extending the JavaScript Array Prototype with Ruby Methods - henck
http://www.independent-software.com/extending-the-javascript-array-prototype-with-ruby-methods/
======
Bino
I really wish javascript had more array methods of higher level. It would make
our code more readable. Now it's always the dilemma of extending the prototype
or write the operation inline. jQuery and other toolkit add some, but the
language itself doesn't and shouldn't be overlooked (it's not a technical
prestige to only include "building blocks" (basic array operations) in a
language).

